# Ribble bikes ...any good?



## got-to-get-fit (16 Sep 2007)

Anyone have a ribble?


I have been procratenating for days now on a new bike - was gonna get a Felt FC4 from JE james but was stopped dead in my tracks by this beauty........http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/details.asp?D=X&Cat=RIBBLE&Section=XRIB&GenCode=RIBBXRIB1000

Anyone own one, know any one that owns one, have any knowledge of how good ribbles are.......opinions on whether you think this bike is a work of art or an ugly duckling.

I love it, but i also know everyone has different tastes.


----------



## monnet (16 Sep 2007)

Ribble's are generally good and you'll struggle to beat them for value but be warned that they can take a while to deliver bikes. If they say 'about 4 weeks' pretend you heard 8 and you might be surprised. The problem is not having enough mechanics to build up the high number of orders and I think they're a bit disorganised too. 

Nice bike though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2007)

Ribble have improved their delivery times considerably in my experience. My winter frame came from them early last year and arrived next day, though I can't vouch for complete bike times. I have my eye on a Nero corsa too, their frames are top class without paying a hefty premium for a designer lable on the tubes.


----------



## Wolvesandy (16 Sep 2007)

Ive just bought the same bike from my LBS except its got Dolan on it and not ribble, theres more info on it here:-
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12543979

I think its a great ride


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Sep 2007)

we go in the shop quite a lot and the bikes look good, although the more local bike shop had a similar looking one with dolan on instead of ribble, as mentioned above.


----------



## Big Bren (21 Sep 2007)

I ride a Ribble bike, probably a couple of steps down from the one you're looking at. In my limited experience, it's been a great bike; it's very responsive and as far as I can tell, extremely well built. It also looks pretty slick - matte black with yellow detail. Thumbs up from me.

Bren


----------



## stevenb (21 Sep 2007)

Aye...it looks nice mate


----------



## Abitrary (21 Sep 2007)

Saw a couple of blokes racing each other around the work park, where I work, and go to the park in.

A young girl shouted out.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (22 Sep 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Saw a couple of blokes racing each other around the work park, where I work, and go to the park in.
> 
> A young girl shouted out.



errrrrrrr.....would you mind running that one by me again?


----------



## stevenb (23 Sep 2007)

lol...he prolly meant that reply for another topic Jason. 

I suppose by the time you decide the 2009 range will be out...
Only joking matey...


----------



## girofan (23 Sep 2007)

I'm thinking about one of their winter bikes with 'guards. The lanes around here when it rains are covered in farm crap and your bike and clothes come back smelling like a cow's a**e!
Instead of starting a new thread, has anybody bought one of these machines? I'd like to think I'm not wasting my money.


----------



## Jonathan M (27 Sep 2007)

girofan said:


> I'm thinking about one of their winter bikes with 'guards. The lanes around here when it rains are covered in farm crap and your bike and clothes come back smelling like a cow's a**e!
> Instead of starting a new thread, has anybody bought one of these machines? I'd like to think I'm not wasting my money.



Had one a couple of years now, good VFM, bit heavywith a rear rack & dynohub light etc, but then it isn't a race bike....


----------



## yenrod (27 Sep 2007)

I know someone from the chainy's which i've done for years..and as far as I know he's rode them year in year out...never seen him on anything else...[10yrs+]


----------

